# Which is the best ?



## leebh (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking into buying a waterless wash and wax so was wondering which is the best one to buy and were from and also wanting it not to affect the collinite I protect my car with so any help will be great thanks ???


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Havn't tried many to be honest as I was happy with the first one I used - 
Autoglym Waterless Detailer.
It's easy to use and leaves a really nice finish.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

If you want a _waterless_ wash with protection, Optimum Opti-Clean is the only one I really trust at this point to remove moderate road grime without marring even fairly soft paint. It surprisingly does leave some protection behind (In the form of polymers, which will last in excess of a week on their own.), the cleaning power is good, and I personally am rather fond of the very clean smell. I've used this product in the past, and whilst I prefer to do rinseless as apposed to waterless washes, I still keep Opti-Clean on hand for emergencies on the road, or dusting the car down. It also works well on protected wheels, hard interior surfaces, and doesn't streak terribly on glass like many waterless washes do. You can pick it up pre-mixed from Shinearama, though I believe other retailers in the UK carry it in concentrate form as well: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=OPT-CLEAN-18. Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Opti-clean is a fantastic product!


----------



## leebh (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Will waterless washing inflict more swirls etc?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

walker1967 said:


> Will waterless washing inflict more swirls etc?


You'd think so, but no! You still have to take care and use correct technique, but it's amazing how well these waterless washes work.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Mainly trade Pearl have some really good waterless wash products
http://www.pearlcarcareproducts.co....ess-Car-Wash-Products/18/got-no-subs/0/gns/0/


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Mainly trade Pearl have some really good waterless wash products
> http://www.pearlcarcareproducts.co....ess-Car-Wash-Products/18/got-no-subs/0/gns/0/


I've tried quite a lot of waterles washes and Pearl is easily the best I've used, (their Professional one). I'll also say their Eco Tyre shine is an awesome product on tyres, trim and dashboards. In fact I've just run out yesterday so will order some more tomorrow!

Haven't tried thge Optimum yet though so will oreder that one next to compare. ONR is good so I've got high hopes.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> You'd think so, but no! You still have to take care and use correct technique, but it's amazing how well these waterless washes work.


How do they work then as I though it was a spray n wipe style of thing ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Pearl is great with most of there products, there customer service is second to none. Highly recommended!

Waterless works by lightly spraying a fine mist on a quality microfibre towel to ensure a safe, swirl free result, spray it on the bodywork, one panel at a time, wait usually 10-20seconds depending on dirt/product and gently wipe over affected area. Remember to fold the towel on each wipe ensuring safe application. Wait another 10-20seconds until a light haze has appeared then wipe of and buff with a fresh microfibre towel. This was the technique I used for years when I used waterless and worked better in the shade. The waxes and wetting agents bond to the surface when applied, creating 2 layers between the paintwork and product, which is scratch-free and most cases creates a natural slick shiny finish. 

Waterless does take more time but if used correctly, can achieve astonishing results. There's many advantages on waterless, some people prefer and some people don't. Its more a try and test for personal thoughts on the waterless. Chemical guys has a video on Youtube and they explain in great simple detail, how to use different products. There waterless wash 'One' is very good as well as Pearls Adavnced/Professional waterless system.

Hope this helps u


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey,

I've been looking for somebody having a discussion about this. i've recently started my own mobile valeting company and i use this waterless wash and wax system because i don't have the money to buy a van and all the stuff to put in it etc for your traditional methods, so i decided to go waterless. i use a product from www.readytovalet.com and i bought a 500ml tester to use on my car. all i can say is wow, it looks so shiney and clean its untrue and this is on an S3. i even use it on my alloys and it works a treat. i honestly couldn't sing it any more praises. i haven't tried chemical brothers as i have ordered about 20 odd litres of this stuff for work, i have also used this on volvo's old renault's with oil and grime etc all over the wheels that felt like goo and this stuff got rid of it all. one downside is it doesn't really agree with your wiper blades, but i counter act this by using a glass cleaner. i have tried other waterless products but wasn't too happy with them. i even add polish and wax after using this and it works a treat, leaving a nice wet mirror imagine and the shine from the waterless product lasts a good few weeks, also water just drips off your paintwork even after a couple of weeks its really good! also i've never had any swirl markings from it... just some slight ones from the past which i will be getting rid off towards the end of the month 

i hope this helps somebody and would love to hear feedback and other techniques and tips  if anyone lives around the Preston area and wants to see for them selves before buying some, message me and i'll show you. if your not from around this area and want to see results from it, look at Prestige Clean Mobile Car Valeting on facebook, i have uploaded some after shots on there.

Thanks

Damo


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Ultima Waterless Wash..it's the only waterless wash that is Polycharged.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Chemical Guys Eco-Smart RU is very good, i have been using it for over a year now and very impressed.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

DamoS3 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been looking for somebody having a discussion about this. i've recently started my own mobile valeting company and i use this waterless wash and wax system because i don't have the money to buy a van and all the stuff to put in it etc for your traditional methods, so i decided to go waterless. i use a product from www.readytovalet.com and i bought a 500ml tester to use on my car. all i can say is wow, it looks so shiney and clean its untrue and this is on an S3. i even use it on my alloys and it works a treat. i honestly couldn't sing it any more praises. i haven't tried chemical brothers as i have ordered about 20 odd litres of this stuff for work, i have also used this on volvo's old renault's with oil and grime etc all over the wheels that felt like goo and this stuff got rid of it all. one downside is it doesn't really agree with your wiper blades, but i counter act this by using a glass cleaner. i have tried other waterless products but wasn't too happy with them. i even add polish and wax after using this and it works a treat, leaving a nice wet mirror imagine and the shine from the waterless product lasts a good few weeks, also water just drips off your paintwork even after a couple of weeks its really good! also i've never had any swirl markings from it... just some slight ones from the past which i will be getting rid off towards the end of the month
> 
> ...


Erm.. personaly if by some chance(highly unlikely) i was to get my car valeted i would go nuts if they brought out the waterless systems especially at this time of year!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

k9vnd said:


> Erm.. personaly if by some chance(highly unlikely) i was to get my car valeted i would go nuts if they brought out the waterless systems especially at this time of year!


Some areas you have no choice, with local authorities imposing regulations and with it sweeping across the country it will come to a time this is the only option available to valeters/detailers. The only way round it is with a mat, second tank, extractor pump, licence to carry waste water, charges to the valeter to dispose of such water....you think how much the price of a valet will go up ?

I have used waterless wash on many cars before because SEPA (local environmental protection agency) has been targetting people in this trade and threatening to take to court, place prohibition notices against the vehicles etc...I even know of one who is meant to be getting fined a considerable amount.

Waterless wash systems, used in the right way will cause as little damage as would a good technique wash.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

DamoS3 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been looking for somebody having a discussion about this. i've recently started my own mobile valeting company and i use this waterless wash and wax system because i don't have the money to buy a van and all the stuff to put in it etc for your traditional methods, so i decided to go waterless. i use a product from www.readytovalet.com and i bought a 500ml tester to use on my car. all i can say is wow, it looks so shiney and clean its untrue and this is on an S3. i even use it on my alloys and it works a treat. i honestly couldn't sing it any more praises. i haven't tried chemical brothers as i have ordered about 20 odd litres of this stuff for work, i have also used this on volvo's old renault's with oil and grime etc all over the wheels that felt like goo and this stuff got rid of it all. one downside is it doesn't really agree with your wiper blades, but i counter act this by using a glass cleaner. i have tried other waterless products but wasn't too happy with them. i even add polish and wax after using this and it works a treat, leaving a nice wet mirror imagine and the shine from the waterless product lasts a good few weeks, also water just drips off your paintwork even after a couple of weeks its really good! also i've never had any swirl markings from it... just some slight ones from the past which i will be getting rid off towards the end of the month
> 
> ...


Damo, If you're referring to Spray'n'Shine, then I have used that a lot and have quite a lot of experience with this product. I have a tip for you, if you go through a lot of the stuff contact the company direct instead of buying through readytovalet.com, as they can provide it to trade much much cheaper. That's what I did when I started out my business, pretty much in the same position as you. I will say though their customer service is definately not their string point, and as someone mentioned above Pearl Waterless are excellent customer service wise.

If you search through my previous posts you will see a few posts and reviews on Spray'n'Shine, and I've also provided a few samples to forum members who did their own reviews. I was a reseller of their products at one point selling through Amazon but not any more after their customer service made me walk away.

Pearl I would say make better products - try them - but they are more expensive. They also do trade accounts but not as cheap as S'n'S, but you do get what you pay for.

I never like waterless washes on the wheels to be honest and never used it on glass (as protecting glass is the main thing my business does, car valeting is an add on which is why I do waterless) so I know a bit about glass, and cleaning and protecting it. There are a lot of good car glass cleaners out there too but I haven't found a waterless product I am happy with using on glass, get something made for the job.

If you want to have a chat about waterless I went through a lot of trial and error last year in my first trading year so I will say I have made the mistakes and can maybe offer advice on things I went through.

There are some excellent waterless products out there and there are a lot more who have jumped on the bandwagon which are, frankly, useless. The ones I use thorugh choice now are mainly Pearl Waterless and the magical ONR. I use ONR more and more with the 2 bucket method too, you can still market it as low water and avoid waste water licences like that and a lot of people trust it more than pure waterless washing. No matter how careful you are some people will never be convinced that waterless is safe so are very happy when you pull 2 buckets out. You got to cater for your custoemrs at the end of the day so you can make money.

Hope this helps, any more questions fire away I'll do my best.


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

cheers for the comments guys. sorry for the late reply i've not been on in a while  it seems that there is a prolonged debate about waterless wash, no matter what brand... i believe its fair to say that if used correctly and in the right sense and manor waterless washing is brilliant, however for heavily soiled vehicles it isn't the first option you'd go for.

Concho - 

cheers really appreciate the in depth response. yeah i use the S'n'S, i like it im honest & my customers seem to like it so fingers crossed its working well. im open to new offers so i'll look into the Pear roughly whats the price like for the Pear Waterless? i don't like s'n's on windscreens i think its awful, my wiper blades just judder across the windscreen so i stick to proper glass cleaner. i have around 20 litres of s'n's left, whats the difference in the products? i've used some other cheap waterless wash's from local car shops, and i don't rate them. they leave an alright finish but compared to spray n shine it just looks like you've washed the car with star drops lol. 

with regards to the customer service i won't be shy with my opinion if they start messing about lol but i'll do a test run on both companies first  so cheers for the heads up. what do you use for your glass cleaning? (hoping its something reasonably priced i can test  ) i currently use turtle wax glass cleaner (i know thats a swear word to some people so im sorry), bought about 4 bottles before i got into valeting and detailing so just using it up first lol. just watched a video on the ONR washing process on another thread, how good is this stuff? i mean for example if i turn up at somebodies house and they told me the car isn't that bad, but its filthy (mud stains, grime, appropriate to say "covered in S***) what would you say's best to use, Waterless Wash (with correct technique) or ONR method shown in another thread? (Spray ONR via pump spray, wipe down with sponge, dry, spray with spray wax/ quick detail) 

cheers, damo


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

DamoS3 said:


> cheers for the comments guys. sorry for the late reply i've not been on in a while  it seems that there is a prolonged debate about waterless wash, no matter what brand... i believe its fair to say that if used correctly and in the right sense and manor waterless washing is brilliant, however for heavily soiled vehicles it isn't the first option you'd go for.
> 
> Concho -
> 
> ...


Pearl's prices to trade are £80.30 + VAT for 25 litres which makes it £3.21 + VAT per litre. Or £375 + VAT for 205 litres = £1.83 + VAT per litre. Retail price is £11.50 + VAT for 750ml or £35.50 + VAT for 5L. Their tyre dressing stuff is the best I've used imo for tyres and plastics including dash etc but that's slightly more expensive than the waterless. They gave me a 500ml sample of four of their products for a token payment to cover postage, £10 if I recall. If I used the stuff in more bulk I would definately invest at trade prices as it is good stuff.

So £35.50 + VAT = £42.60 for 5 litres at retail price, Spray'n'Shine is £19.99 for 5 litres, so it's a lot more expensive and at those prices S'n'S wins.

I also use Turtle Wax glass cleaner or Autoglym Fast Glass on windows as I don't like using and waterless on glass. You can get the AG for around £23 for 5 litres delivered from ebay.

ONR is also very very good and probably what I use most often now. Price wise it's great and it's very versatile. 2 capfuls in 10 litres in a bucket with a grit guard and it'll do a great job, so a bottle will last ages. It's also good mixed in a spray bottle and used in the same method as a waterless cleaner although if used like that it's not as good as S'n'S or Pearl imo, but definately cheaper if price is a factor.


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks again for a great reply. very helpful indeed. 

wow thats most certainly a big price difference with the retail comparisons! 

Its good stuff isn't it the Turtle Wax... i've used the AG glass polish before thats good but not used to Fast Glass although i've been tempted to try it lol. 

Just looked at the ONR, so to get the same finish as S'n'S on an average soiled car using ONR would i have to do the car say twice? and out of the three which would you say is best overall for using as a Waterless Wash regularly on peoples cars? sorry for all the questions 

thanks again
damo


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Tough question, they're all good, so I'd go by price. 1) ONR, 2) S'n'S, 3) Pearl

ONR is good on a car with a once over, no need to do twice, here's the best demo I can find using my car as example:

S'n'S









Pearl









ONR









All good :thumb:


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for this! judging from them pics i'd go for S'n'S & ONR... i like S'n'S because it looks wet and a deep shine, and ONR because it looks so glossy! Pear does look really good though! thanks for the help & nice car  oh i forgot to ask, if i've used the regular washing and waxing method, and give my car a couple of coats of wax, do any of these products strip away that wax? i've used S'n'S after i've used DoDo Juice's Purple Haze and it doesn't seem too & the beading is still really good!


----------

